# **Dallas**Lone Star Audio Fest: May 4th-6th



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

May 4th - 6th marks the weekend of the 2012 Lone Star Audio Fest. This is a *FREE* gathering of audio individuals to show off rare equipment....and sit, drink beer, and listen to music all day 

I've been going to this show for the last two years and it's outstanding. As an attendee it's free. Just show up at the Embassy Suites located at 13131 N Central Expy, Dallas, TX 75243-1115 and head up to the second floor. 

Join the Facebook event and RSVP!!!
Lone Star Audio Fest | Facebook


----------

